# Who's not been here for a while?



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Which members have we not seen for a while? Was thinking we had not seen Love_iTT for a few months and some of his latest mods and Photoshop creations.

Who else are we missing? DIRY? We can raise a glass on Monday to absent friends.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Spud gone missing lately. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

J600.com


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I thought that Lord V had faded away again, as it happens I saw one of his posts yesterday :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Irvings off on one too....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> J600.com


every cloud.....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jacTT225 [smiley=vulcan.gif] :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Santa, not seen him in nearly a year now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All our friends north of civilisation seem very quiet :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> All our friends north of civilisation seem very quiet :lol:


just to keep you happy.....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

"FuzzyGav" must be a year!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> "FuzzyGav" must be a year!!


GraudiTT aswell!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > "FuzzyGav" must be a year!!
> ...


 they stay in the same "town" FORFAR dont they


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Me - but then again only partly. I don't miss me though.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

''Harmony''? He hasnt been here for months now. Mind you ''Harmony'' only left recently compared to ''Common Sense'', he f*cked off ages ago and as for ''Ready Wit'', well he makes an appearance occasionally but generaly finds his threads invaded by ''Bl00dy Idiot'' and ''Lack of Intelligence''. Bless em for turning up though. :wink: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> jacTT225 [smiley=vulcan.gif] :wink:


lol, aye haven't seen him since I ordered my Mk2, although since I have had my APR remap for about 3 years now he should have bogged off years ago!

;-)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Haven't had much mention of tactile signage on here recently :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> Haven't had much mention of tactile signage on here recently :lol:


He'll be off with his veyron :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Haven't had much mention of tactile signage on here recently :lol:


Ahh Tactile, here one day, Regional rep the next, pi55ing us off the day after that, then off in <err> 'his' RS4. Maybe a personal attack but God he was a knob.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

John C said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had much mention of tactile signage on here recently :lol:
> ...


Im being thick arent I. Who?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Tactile..

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/pr ... ile&u=5330


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

'GazandJan' ~ always miss them this time of year.

Anyone care to did out their infamous jacuzzi thread for the newbies to read? Or the pic of Gaz with his gonads hanging down whilst standing on a table!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Or 'Mick' 'Goldenearring' 'Uncle Albert' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Damn, the pics have been taken down but KMP's post, (internet detective!), is class as usual:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=7887&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Tactile now has a mini and runs the mini forum! :wink: :roll:

Still a [email protected] :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> Tactile now has a mini and runs the mini forum! :wink: :roll:
> 
> Still a [email protected] :lol:


oh linky linky, now there would be a bit of take over fun.........


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

John C I totally agree with you only the Mini has several forums and Im not sure which one he is linked to!  He did have a full page spread in our local night papers motoring section!  Again I have mislaid that! Sorry we need the forum detectives on the case! :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Where is Pinkardvark,
Hugo Wattleseed
Loveitt(graham)
Vernan.
And is Vagman still around.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm still around :wink:

I promised myself this year that before I get to 60 that I would re-live my youth and go to Brighton on a Vespa GS160 (I've still got my original battle scard Parka from '65 where I was always at Brighton). So I bought a 1964 GS160 which was in four cardboard boxes and I've been builing it up since the summer in readiness for my first trip hopefully in the summer of 2007.










It's still in it's basic white primer and is only at the dry build stage, once complete I will strip it back down again for spraying and chroming and then the final rebuild. I'm in the middle of converting it to 12V CDI electrics at the moment which is proving to be a nightmare but I'm almost there, if I manage it then as far as I know it will be the only GS160 in the UK with 12V CDI electrics.

Not the sort of thing to be seen on the TT-F I guess but just thought I'd show you what I've been doing.

Have a great Christmas everyone.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

So that's what you've been up to - love the chrome 8)

Hope you and Hazel have a great (retro :wink: ) Xmas.

Moley & Bunny.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

John C said:


> Which members have we not seen for a while? Was thinking we had not seen Love_iTT for a few months and some of his latest mods and Photoshop creations.


Ahhh Graham - glad my thread pulled you out of retirement, nice to know you are still modding, just a different vehicle!

Any nice TT snowy photoshops just to set off the season?

Cheers, John

PS the Photo of Mark is still getting comments from his parents. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> I'm still around :wink:
> 
> I promised myself this year that before I get to 60 that I would re-live my youth and go to Brighton on a Vespa GS160 (I've still got my original battle scard Parka from '65 where I was always at Brighton). So I bought a 1964 GS160 which was in four cardboard boxes and I've been builing it up since the summer in readiness for my first trip hopefully in the summer of 2007.
> 
> ...


Hey Graham! I was wondering where you'd got to. Have a good Christmas won't you. Hope to hear from you in the new year :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Where for art thou Jampott!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sadly, he's still around: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=77471 :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sebastian Flaxseed?

Project Ladyboy come back. :wink:


----------

